# Sam2182sw



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Sad NEWS OF TODAY TO ALL TOWING BUFF CAPTIAN DENNNIS PEACE SENIOR TOWING SALVAGE MASTER EX UNITED MARINE SALVAGE SERVICES PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY 20.11.2005 AFTER ALONG ILLNESS IT IS A SAD DAY TO LOOSE A GREAT MAN LIKE DENNIS HE WILL BE SADLEY IN THE TOWING WORLD.


----------

